# kernel support for udev-103 ?? <SOLVED>

## grofaz

I just updated to udev-103 but when I boot it says my kernel doesn't support inotify which is needed by udev.

What if anything do I need to enable in my kernel to meet udev-103's requirments regarding inotify ??

Help appreciated, as always.

Regards,

gLast edited by grofaz on Sun Nov 26, 2006 5:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## effloresce

Under File Systems -> Inotify file change notification support.

Hope that does it.  For some reason it was already enabled in my kernel config.

----------

## grofaz

Thanks a million, I'll take a look.

 :D

----------

## grofaz

Thanks!! That was it and you saved me a bunch of time figuring things out.

Cheers!!

----------

## effloresce

Glad I could be of help to someone.

----------

## staffan

 *effloresce wrote:*   

> Glad I could be of help to someone.

 

Make that two someones.  :) 

I didn't notice the message at first (probably because I was occupied with iPod troubles). When I did notice it today I went in here and searched for "kernel" "support" "inotify" and this thread was on the top of the list.

Many thanks from me as well.

----------

